# motorway tolls???



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,
We're due to drive over from South East Spain to Central Portugal in a few weeks time. Someone told our daughter-in-law in the UK that the motorways in Portugal have tolls that are not manned and that you have to have some sort of gadget that pays, otherwise you can be fined via cameras mounted on gantries, is this correct. The reason I ask is because the last time we were there, we did a bit of driving on motorways including a new stretch that looked as though it had only just opened from Fig dos Vinhos into Coimbra and again not manned. We assumed that they hadn't got round to putting the pay boxes there yet.!!! We drive a Spanish plated car, obviously because we live in Spain at the moment, my question is, is this true and if so how do we go about paying these tolls, also how could they fine us if we drive a Spanish plated car?? I'm sure there will be lots of you out there that can give us some answers so thank you in advance.


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

You can stop just after the border and 'register' your car. I believe you can link a credit card to it.

Nice and easy.

Just follow the signs for foreign cars after arriving in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is site for all "visitors" to Portugal, shows "electronic" tolled roads, how and where to pay, far better to do it all online and yes people are caught and fined 

Home - Portal de Portagens

The traditional tolled roads still have ticket machines at entry and booths or payment machines at exit and are NOT part of the "electronic" tolled system unless you opt for a ViaVerde box


----------

